# I am an Animal Rescuer - video



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

A friend posted this on their rescue's Facebook. It made me teary and I know many of you here would appreciate it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I DO appreciate it Jamie - thank you for posting it! (I got teary too....)
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting.


----------

